# Taking New Patients Needing A Designated Grower Vancouver Canada



## BCGROWFORU (Dec 1, 2012)

Excepting two to three new patients starting Jan 1 2013 in need of a DG. Extremely qualified and able to produce a high quality clean marijuana. Only willing to work with those with vilid papers and with in canada.
Please feel free to contact me anytime with questions by email at [email protected]


----------



## Dani1531 (Dec 26, 2012)

Are you still looking for new patients ? I have my licience and have a prescription of 15 grams a day. All paperwork done with health Canada. Please let me know either way. 

Cheers
Danielle


----------



## BCGROWFORU (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey just wondering where a bouts in canada do you live


----------



## Dani1531 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm d/t Vancouver


----------



## Dani1531 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in D/T Vancouver. Where are you?


----------



## ckrescho (Dec 27, 2012)

Interesting. How much do you require per month?


----------



## BCGROWFORU (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm sorry we only have room for 1 more patient we are looking for someone with a need of over 20g a day to make it possible to break even cost wise thx for your interest though


----------

